# Pics



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those thinking about redoing a room, give it long hard thought. I took nine years to think about mine. Now it's almost complete a friend said, "post pics!" So, here they are. Some of what came before and then some of mostly done.










There were 3 outlets like this that I had to cut out and replace the outlets and one switch.










This is after I dug out the buried outlet and switch. See that green bumpy stuff? That was on all of the walls and had to be removed.










And this. He tiled the counters but didn't use bullnose tile to finish it.










One of 23 doors that had to be sanded before painting since the person who finished them didn't clean the dirt off first.










I haven't quite figured out what I'm going to do with the vent fan yet. I'm working on it.









I haven't quite figured out what I want to do with micro niche. I might have to get a smaller machine and do some sort of hideaway doors. I sort of like that idea.











As I said, there's more to do. But my poor house needs some TLC. This kitchen thing went on for a long time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

WOW! You've done a superb job Robin. You've put a lot of time and effort into your work and it has paid off!

Can you lower the vent fan along with shelves? The top board on the top shelf would have to be replaced because it is bowed in the middle. Then you could put some chicken decor or chicken knick knacks on top of the new shelf.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, dawg. 😊 

I've studied on that vent area. It would be far more complicated to drop that whole thing than it looks. I just have to decide do I want drywall over it? Or break all kinds of rules and just put 3/4 plywood and trim it out. 

Nope, no chicken tchotchkes or any other tchotchkes. I just don't do that because then I'd have to dust them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

So you dont like dust collectors! Hahahaha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope. If I get everything picked up and put away now that I'm done my house would look minimalist. 

Now I need to go see where the Guineas are and put them up.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

It looks very nice!

They do sell quite decent, affordable vent hoods at many big box stores. I imagine the electric and exhaust duct work is already in place? All you would have to do is screw the hood into place.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Lilith. 

Again, not so easy. The guy that did the tile work in the kitchen also put tile on the side of the cabinets with wood trim under it. That made the whole mess too small for any vent fan out there. I could hopefully take the tile down without damaging the wood but then there's the wood trim that would need to be removed which would mean trimming what is in front of it and reinstalling it to keep the look even.

This room has been a challenge.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Ah, I see. 

Yeah, I get it. Our current home was built in 1979 and hadn't really been touched since. Updates/repairs that were done were half-butted and just plain bad. We've replaced quite a bit, but I don't think we've ever tackled a project and not ended up scratching our heads wondering "What in the HECK were they doing?!"


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Lotsa work! This house was built in '76 and nothing done to it before I bought it in 2005. The original owners wouldn't recognize the interior now. There isn't a room that hasn't been completely redone in this house.

Great job, Robin!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lillith said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Yeah, I get it. Our current home was built in 1979 and hadn't really been touched since. Updates/repairs that were done were half-butted and just plain bad. We've replaced quite a bit, but I don't think we've ever tackled a project and not ended up scratching our heads wondering "What in the HECK were they doing?!"


Exactly, Lilith. Someone asked me why they did what they did. It took me a moment to come up with an answer. They had no taste. What they did to the walls with this glop was criminal. 

Hubs did some electrical before he got sick. He found some scary stuff.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> Lotsa work! This house was built in '76 and nothing done to it before I bought it in 2005. The original owners wouldn't recognize the interior now. There isn't a room that hasn't been completely redone in this house.
> 
> Great job, Robin!


Thanks, Ken.

You were so lucky. My house was built in the same time period. But that allowed those before we to do so many terrible things to it. 

You'll probably get this one. Hubs found a hot and a neutral tied together in the garage. Who knows what else they've done that would scare an electrician.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Uh, I'm of the opinion that most DIYers should not touch electrical...I'm lucky enough that my father studied as an electrician in case the farming thing didn't work out, so he's helped us re-do some electrical work. We found some strange stuff in our basement, which he immediately ripped out!

The good news is, houses built before the 1980s (or thereabouts) are typically constructed from denser lumber than newer houses, so an electrical fire won't burn it down quite as quickly! The fire department will have enough time to save at least half of your house! (Source: My husband serves on the volunteer fire department and has attended fire training. He told me this with great enthusiasm when discussing our house's problems, lol.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will do simple electrical, like replacing switches and outlets or installing a new light fixture. I will not run new wire. I will not mess around in my electrical panel. Other than to flip switches. 

I now know why there isn't a hood over the stove. There isn't enough room. Everything I checked is 30". It's only 291/4 wide. Hence the homemade vent hood. So, I'm still stuck with how I'm going to put LED lights on the hood.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Oh no! I bet someone made a measuring mistake! I would google "how to build a range hood with lights" or something to that effect. I'm sure something will come up that you can make work. I mean, people with custom homes get custom range hoods made for them all the time in non-standard measurements, so you can do something with decent handy skills!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't given up thinking about what to do with it. More than likely I'll get plywood to put there after I figure out the LED light thing. Maisey and I might take a trip down to Lowes tomorrow to check out what they have in lights. Or we might not. That kitchen took a lot out of me. 

I need to figure out the finish on the plywood too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thank you, dawg. 😊
> 
> I've studied on that vent area. It would be far more complicated to drop that whole thing than it looks. I just have to decide do I want drywall over it? Or break all kinds of rules and just put 3/4 plywood and trim it out.
> 
> Nope, no chicken tchotchkes or any other tchotchkes. I just don't do that because then I'd have to dust them.


The guineas can help you decorate!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Kudos on all your hard work!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, PJ. I actually cooked in it for the first time in weeks yesterday. It was clean enough and no power tools or paint brushes in the way. 

The Guineas are working on their own agenda. I haven't quite figured it out yet. I'm not sure they have either.


----------

